# SOLVED: !!! The host is blocked by URL filter. !!!

## wynn

As far as I can see, I have nothing running that could do this -- it comes up for every site that I've tried in Firefox (23.0), SeaMonkey (2.20) and even Links.

The machine has a wireless connection to the router -- two other machines have wireless connections and are not affected.

Has anybody an idea where I can start looking?

Very grateful for any help, suggestions, handkerchiefs &c.

I hope this forum is the appropriate one for this question, I couldn't find one that seemed better suited...

Chris

----------

## Hu

If you connect to a wired router, does it work?  Have you contacted the administrator of the wireless access point?  Are you sure you are using the wireless access point that you intend to use, rather than some other nearby open AP?

----------

## wynn

Thank you very much for your reply.

The router is mine but I will check that I am not connecting to another access point and I will try a wired connection.

Hope! What a wonderful word!

I was fiddling around with access permissions to the router before this happened -- as far as I can see access is back to what it was before but, if your suggestions don't work, I will reset the router to the factory defaults and set it up again.

Chris

----------

## wynn

Things appear to be back to normal.

Wired access worked with wireless disabled in /etc/conf.d/net and removed from the runlevels.

Rebooting the router and the machine as well had no effect so the router was reset to the factory defaults ... and then I had to load the saved config as I couldn't find a way of entering the username and password for the DSL connection ... but it worked and it's working...

Thank you for your help, nudging me in the right direction,

Chris

----------

